# Old Games you used to play to the DEATH



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Another thread there sparked off this one.

I used to play a game called Midtown Madness 2 to the absolute death online, every single night, without fail.

Another was Kingpin online, usually with my Brother and Dad because our 56k sucked major ass on shoot-em-ups.

So what other online games did you LOVE?


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Can it be any console?

If so, the very first Metal Gear Solid got absolutely BASHED. It's a wonder the disc still worked, I must have completed that atleast 6 or 7 times over, was awesome.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

started out with red alert2 online from there i went to fps games spent a good 2 years on cod2 then 3 on counterstrike source (still got this one) now im playin cod4 to death.

all on pc

console i like r6 vegas on x box


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Donkey Kong on one of these...










When you got to 999 points it would reset to 0!!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Little Man said:


> Can it be any console?
> 
> If so, the very first Metal Gear Solid got absolutely BASHED. It's a wonder the disc still worked, I must have completed that atleast 6 or 7 times over, was awesome.


Awwww man yeah! It and Gran Turismo 1/2 Best Offline Console games EVER.



noop said:


> Donkey Kong on one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww madness what is that! I thought my Sega Gamegear was big! That looks like a DS!!!!


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Grande-Punto said:


> Awwww man yeah! It and Gran Turismo 1/2 Best Offline Console games EVER.


You speaketh the truth! :thumb:


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

it's old skool!!! Thats what it is!

£20 from Argos about 21 years ago if i remember correctly. Still have it omewhere and I think it works too!!

Watch the vid to see how it played.


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

the absolute daddy of them all for me was Project Gotham Racing 2 :driver: Online that is . Every night at one stage. I know not the best graphics and realistic game play but we had some great laughs beating the Yanks. No offense intended.

After that came Halo 2 and Counter Strike, gave up playing online regularly after that.

Ninja Gaiden, Splinter Cells, and Ghost Recon Series


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Golden Eye on the N64, not online but i played that game to death, i think at one point i could have actually have been the world's best goldeneye player!!!


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

daley thompsons decathlon (aka the joystick killer) on the spectrum & track & field in the arcade


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Golden Eye on the N64, not online but i played that game to death, i think at one point i could have actually have been the world's best goldeneye player!!!


goldeneye was amazing our baby has got it on 64 and lookin at it now the graphics are absolute poo


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

ukimportz said:


> daley thompsons decathlon (aka the joystick killer) on the spectrum & track & field in the arcade


showing your age there lol

had many a damaged tendon from that game lol


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Golden Eye on the N64, not online but i played that game to death, i think at one point i could have actually have been the world's best goldeneye player!!!


Agree 100%, Was an absolute class game!!!!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Can't remember how many joysticks i went through with this game!!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> goldeneye was amazing our baby has got it on 64 and lookin at it now the graphics are absolute poo


yup crap graphics but it goes to show how little importance the graphics actually have if you get the "game play" right!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

another one i was absolutely ADDICTED to was sonic on game gear!!!!!!!!!!!

I would play it until i could no longer keep my eyes open!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

To be fair the graphic's were ok back then!!


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

guy's your gonna love this if you like your retro gaming, you can play them online, can't believe you can play bomb jack aswell :thumb:

http://www.1980-games.com/us/


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

Well if you are going that far back, Does anyone remember Chop Lifter, Gaunlet, Space Harrier, Black Tiger. I must admit these I played in arcardes as a youth.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

God, I am gonna sound REALLY old if I mention Jet Set Willy, Elite, Laser Squad, Alien 8, Head over Hells where amongst some of my frequently played games. 
Arcade wise was Dragon's Lair and Double Dragon where two of my favs. DL we got to the stage of been able to go through it both forward and the mirrored game without losing a single life (bless my mates dad and his arcade in the cafe  )


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

For me it has to be Kick Off 2 on the Amiga 500+. I could spend days playing on it. Also Sensible World of Soccer on the Amiga in the career mode.

The worse thing I ever did was get rid of my beloved Amiga. Maybe a trawl through Ebay will help ease the pain.


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

Monkey Island 1 & 2 had me completely addicted. 2 wonderful games, btw.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

the first 'addictive' game I played was this :










on the sega master system

the second one, was when I got my very own Commodore Amiga 500+










Zool was, IMHO, THE game to kick off the commodore and all the imitations after it.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

C64!

winter/summer games 
who dares wins 2 
monty on the run 
rambo first blood


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Used to play Quake online for hours each day while I was at Uni.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Chuckie Egg








and paper boy 








were two of my childhood favourites.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Shug said:


> and paper boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how could I forget paperboy?!! I spent hours playing that


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

hahaha one game I'd play day and night is...






frontier elite 2 on the amiga 1200


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Used to be addicted to multiplayer FPS. 

It started with the original version of Doom that we would play at work every lunchtime. We progressed through several different games inc. Descent, Duke Nukem 3D and my personal favourite QuakeWorld - for a raw DM experience I don't think this has ever been bettered.

I've finaly shaken the FPS genre but have now progressed onto WOW, which seriously sucks your time away if you are not careful.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Shug said:


> Chuckie Egg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, total classics those. I remember playing Chuckie Egg for hours and hours and hours, think I had it on my Commodore Vic 20!! Remember those anyone?


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Lemmings, Cannon Fodder and Zool all on the Amiga 500+ hours of timewasting fun!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

you know that if you have an xbox 360 you can download the original paperboy on marketplace - still love playing it!


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Wolfenstien 3d was bashed to heck (on an old 386 PC!), then return to castle wolfenstein on PC and looking forward to when it comes out on the 360 later this year. Most played of recent times has been Battlefield Bad Company and COD 5 (which hasn't really been out the 360 since i bought it).


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Delboy_Trotter said:


> Wolfenstien 3d was bashed to heck (on an old 386 PC!), then return to castle wolfenstein on PC and looking forward to when it comes out on the 360 later this year. Most played of recent times has been Battlefield Bad Company and COD 5 (which hasn't really been out the 360 since i bought it).


I forgot about that! First game I played on my stunning new adlib sound card on my 386i :lol:
The modern version was actually pretty darn good I thought.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

noop said:


> Donkey Kong on one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats Old Skool at its best:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Final Fight with Cody, Haggar and Guy.:thumb:

Also loads of other arcade classics like the original Street Fighter 2 (not one of the alpha editions which plays at warp speeds). And Mortal Kombat on the Sega Megadrive.

And lets not forget Frogger, Paperboy, Quiksnax, Altered Beast Spyhunter and Microprose Soccer.

Classic games.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Microprose Soccer! Amazing game, remember being in awe watching my bro getting to level 20 on that and winning countless times.

Banana's kick and watching the players skidding off on a tackle in the rain, awesome!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

buckas said:


> C64!
> 
> winter/summer games
> who dares wins 2
> ...


C64 - hell yeah!! :thumb: :thumb:

All those ^^ plus Space Harrier (broke a 'quikshot 2' joystick playing that - anyone remember them? :lol

Also Commando and Uridium (man that was addictive!)


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Amiga 600 followed by a 1200.

SWOS and Championship Manager 93/94 with a bit of Zool in there for fun.

As well as a bit of Alex the Kid on the mastersystem.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Shug said:


> and paper boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:doublesho WOW
I remember that game so well!

i used to play zelda on my n64


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

sega rally loved it


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

eshrules said:


> the first 'addictive' game I played was this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's just brought some memories flooding back! :thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Blitz on the C16









Monkey Magic on the C16 also.









and Thundercats on the Amstrad CPC 464


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

sanchez said:


> Blitz on the C16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played Blitz on the C Vic 20 for hours and hours with family.

Gorf was my best Vic 20 game, and Omega run, both cartridges.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

This old skool classic :thumb:

Spent sooooo many 10p's on this thing - was insanely addicted to the sound effects :doublesho


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> This old skool classic :thumb:
> 
> Spent sooooo many 10p's on this thing - was insanely addicted to the sound effects :doublesho


That just reminded me of Asteroids. I used to play this all the time at my cousins!!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> :doublesho WOW
> I remember that game so well!


Found this: Paperboy Game

Just remembered a classic from my ZX Spectrum days: Horris Goes Skiing !!


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

i remember playing all these games and thinking the graphic were AMAZING at the time. 

crazy. ...... maybe our kids will be having this conversation in 30 years about xbox 360 and ps3's


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

richjohnhughes said:


> i remember playing all these games and thinking the graphic were AMAZING at the time.
> 
> crazy. ...... maybe our kids will be having this conversation in 30 years about xbox 360 and ps3's


by then i think it will be 3d charcters who pop up around you and vr headsets.
either that or beamed into your head and mind controlled lol


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

Grande-Punto said:


> I used to play a game called Midtown Madness 2 to the absolute death online, every single night, without fail.


Ive been playing Midtown 2 prety much every lunchtime multiplayer against my boss and a few others for the last 8 odd years
with a few odd spells on wild metal country and tdr2000

its about time we found a new game


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Revs on the BBC:










Then Bruce Lee on the Spectrum, when you completed it the game just started again, I went through it nearly 100 times in one sitting once, then the power supply melted and I traded up to a CPC464.










Then it was Barbarian II and those text adventure games mixed in with the £1.99 Codemasters stuff.










Hard Drivin' grabbed me for ages despite it being one boring track.

Then the Amiga came along, Turrican and Turrican II, Sensible Soccer, Test Drive II, Xenon II, Speedball II (what's with all the II's?)...

Turrican:









Test Drive:









Xenon II:









And then it went on and on... and still goes on...


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone remember this??


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Best Ever..........and this was my home well in my dreams as a kid









http://www.btinternet.com/~lawrence.edwards/bbccomp/bbc.htm


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Desert Strike on the Sega Mega Drive was a cracking game, wasted hours on that.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

hand held:
donkey kong
donkey kong jnr
mario bros bomb squad

BBC B Micro: 
chuckie egg
Mr E

Early Mac LC II:
Tetris


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

Coops said:


> Found this: Paperboy Game
> 
> Just remembered a classic from my ZX Spectrum days: *Horris Goes Skiing* !!


my 1st ever computer game got it with my zx spectrum 48k (rubber key) :thumb:


----------



## Fallout (Jan 31, 2009)

F-Zero on super nintendo, that game took years of my life!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

revs on c64 was great

kikstart 2
pitstop 2 
supercars - with onboard missiles :lol:
buggy boy


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow this thread takes me back! 

Jet Set Willy
Jet Pac 
Ghosts and Goblins 
Horace Goes Skiing 

There were others but I cant remember the names! 

Its amazing to think I used to play those and now i run round on Call of Duty shooting people all over the world who are playing the same game at the same time with me! 

Johnny


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

ZX-81 Some 3D giant killer ant game, move the keyboard slightly and the 16k!! memory pack thing would move and make it crash

ZX Speccy - Jet Set Willy, Manic Miner - hours spent waiting for games to load via tape, only for it to crash :lol:

BBC B / Acorn Electron - Revs, Defender, Elite - All played during what was supposed to be computer studies lessons


----------



## happyhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

On Acron electron

Sphinx Adventure (similar to game in Big film)
Gooch's circket


Amiga

Senisble soccer
new zealand story
lotus espirt
speedball

Playstaion

Only 1 king here GTA - anyone of them


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> ZX-81 Some 3D giant killer ant game, move the keyboard slightly and the 16k!! memory pack thing would move and make it crash


Used to play a flight sim on the 81, till the keyboard got to hot to touch...:thumb: my friend still has it boxed with the 16K ram and that silver paper printer.:thumb:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Megaboost do you remember the music in Xenon - Megabast. :thumb:

I still have that music on one of my old PC's, I reckon it is still good today


Phil W


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Xenon II Megablast by the bitmap brothers.

BOMB THE BASS

Phil


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Probably the best games developer for the ZX Spectrum - Ultimate [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultimate_Play_The_Game]

Spent hours playing those as a kid.

I moved from the Speccy to a 64 and really loved the games by Andrew Braybrook, especially Paradriod [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradroid]


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Xenon II,bombjack and robocop2 on cartridge for the c64
or streetfighter 2 turbo and mario kart on the snes..

but if you remember the 80's take a look at this, it's ages old now but it still makes me laugh :thumb:

http://www2.b3ta.com/heyhey16k/

we brought it to help with your home work


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Bubble Bobble on the PS1.

We used to have a drink and stick it on on a saturday eve before we all went out clubbing..............many moons ago

Great simple fun :thumb:


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

oh and Pang on the Playstation and bomberman on the snes !!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Pre electricity


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

S500 said:


> Pre electricity


So that not a light bulb above them :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh God, my list could be a long one, I was a real gamer nerd when I was a kid (still am when I get time).

All time favourite, on any platform? 

I think I'll go with R-Type on the Sega Master System. Although I'll probably change my mind later


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sav said:


> So that not a light bulb above them :lol::lol::lol:


meant as a subtle joke, obviously lost on some, so...........pre-silicone chip.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

S500 said:


> meant as a subtle joke, obviously lost on some, so...........pre-silicone chip.


Aye I think we got that, but obviously lost on some.....it was just the way you put it "Pre electricity" but you got there in the end. :thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

philworrall said:


> Hey Megaboost do you remember the music in Xenon - Megabast. :thumb:
> 
> I still have that music on one of my old PC's, I reckon it is still good today





philworrall said:


> Xenon II Megablast by the bitmap brothers.
> 
> BOMB THE BASS


One of the best bits about the game back then :thumb:

I remember getting Xenon II for the Archimedes and corrupting the school when they upgraded the BBCs, made a change from Granny's Garden (that was my first ever game I guess). Crikey that was 1983.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granny's_Garden


----------

